# Going "with" a tur out.



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

So when you are going into a turn out in the direction where the point will decide which direction you take, that is understandable.. throw the switch and the point moves one way and you go that way...

but if you are coming from the other direction where there is no point do you throw the switch to help you or just leave it as it is?

I know this is a bit confusing but imagine you are going from right to left on the below turnout...should you throw the switch so that it keeps out of your way, or do you allow the weight of the loco to force the switch to move?










I am getting ready to setup a double crossover and want to know if I should do some fancy switching so that when I throw one point the corresponding point moves as well... or if I should just control only one point at a time.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You should have the points thrown for the track you have your train traveling on. Not throwing the turnout will most likely cause a derailment.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

thee points have to be aligned in the direction of travel that the loco is going, either leaving or coming into a turnout ...to have a clear path for the wheels
there are methods of aligning more than one point at a time, but I don't have those, better leaving that explanation to someone that does


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

For a crossover, it’s best to wire the switch motors in parallel so they move the points of both turnouts either to the diverging track or to the main line. With O gauge, you can set up the wiring for non-derailing (so it doesn’t derail if you forget to throw the switch). Not sure if you can do that with HO.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some locomotives will push the points of turnouts
with a light spring hold, (such as Atlas) but not all of the cars will have the weight to push the points. They derail.

I use Peco Insulfrogs. There is a 'spring latch' that
more or less locks them in place. Few of my locos
will go through those if the points are not aligned
for the route without derailing.

So, as the other guys have said, align your
turnout points for the route your train is
taking every time.

Real Streetcars and some railroads used spring turnouts
on passing sidings on single track lines. Both
turnouts were spring loaded so there was never
a need to throw the turnouts. The wheels pushed the points aside
on the exit turnout. They returned to the divert setting
after the car or train passed.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Depending on the model of turnout and DCC system, you can cause a short by driving a train through a turnout set against it.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

That is kind of what I thought.. as always you guys rock.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree, it's always best to "line" the points UNLESS the turnout is designed for through traffic in one direction. It is sometimes found that way inset into pavement and used by trams or trolleys. The points are lightly held against one side and the tram takes the appropriate route. At some point it doubles back around a loop and exits the loop by displacing the points with the flanges of the wheels on the closed side.

I believe some non-sprung (Peco) turnouts will do this somewhat easily, although you have to attach a light spring to keep the points to the preferred side. You also have to have that area scrupulously clean and maybe sprayed with silicone spray or somethin to keep it acting as you wish.

As pointed out, though, if the turnout is power-routing, the points make contact with small wiping surfaces below them. If the flanges displace the points sufficiently, the open point may still be contacting its wiper surface that electrifies it. If so, you will short the locomotive.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you power the frogs with switch machine contacts, then you will get a direct short if the the turnout is not thrown correctly. In any case I think its to risky to expect the points to align themselves based on wheel pressure. On some turnouts phase or voltage of both points are based on the contact with the rail and that would also lead to a short. Such turnouts are not DCC friendly so should be avoided anyway.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

As far as wiring the crossovers goes it depends on what you are using.

You'll have one point motor for each turnout.

If you're using 4 turnouts like you have pictured you can use two electrical switches to move the points, 
one switch for each pair of turnouts. inside/out or outside/in.

If you're using a double crossover, that's 4 turnouts in one unit, you can use one switch to throw all 4 sets of points.
All points will either be for straight or crossover. If you leave the points for crossover than the train will cross over each time they go over the double crossover. 

Magic


----------

